

Canadian Mobile Web Usage Set to Skyrocket 1525% (2010-2015) - ezrider4428
http://www.brickandmobile.com/blog/canadian-mobile-web-usage-set-to-skyrocket/

======
ezrider4428
We also have an infographic, you can see it here
[http://www.brickandmobile.com/blog/canadian-mobile-usage-
on-...](http://www.brickandmobile.com/blog/canadian-mobile-usage-on-the-rise-
infographic/)

